# And Yet Another Newbie............



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi a friend on another RV site let us know about this site and wow all these other outback owners too!!!! lol very cool now I have a home... we just got our new 2006 last week and havn't taken it out yet and won't till after the 4th but did get to spend the night before we took delivery on it. And I'm hooked!!!

just wanted to say hi since I'll be here quite often.........being a computer head.

Howie and Squirly............. Newark, Delaware


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The newbies are piling up! Must be camping season!

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

howie and squirly,

Nice to have you with us! action

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome!! or in your "computer head" terms 00101001000110101001001001000111001100110

We've had our Outback for about 6 months now I still can't belive how great it is (we moved up from a Coleman Tent Trailer)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Howie to the group
Glad to have you aboard
Don action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi again howie action

again congrats on the new outback









it was probably my post on the other side that brought you here









so welcome aboard









darrel


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes darrel it was you! thanks again buddy. looks like a really great group of people here and they chose the same brand tha I did !!! lol gotta love it.......

thanks again everyone.......... Howie and Squrily


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard Howie and Squrily. You didn't mention what model you have? You gonna love this place, and your Outback.

Tim


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

We got the 21RS. It's the perfect size for my wife and I and maybe the daughter and son in law. And my Tundra pulls it just fine. (haven't tried any real steep grades yet though)


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Howie! Glad you found us. action


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Howie

Did you say Tundra? What year do you have?


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome Howie!!!!

You had to say the "T" word....Now Will's definitely got a buddy.

You guys are gonna love the Outback...and you found the rigth place if youplan on modifying it!!!!!

Sidewinder


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Aloha Howie (I just got tired of reading Welcome) ( and I'm feeling a bit tropical),

Glad you were pointed in the right direction and found us. This is the best site on the www so sit back and enjoy.

Post often

Jason


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Howie and Squirly............. Newark, Delaware

Another Delawarean joins.......

Welcome and congrads on the new camper. If I can be of any help I am just down in Smyrna.

What unit did you get?

Gary


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Glad you found us.

Good luck with the OB.

You will find a lot of good info on this site.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

First off .......... Thanks for the warm welcome!!!

We bought the 21RS 2006 model

and had a 93 Tacoma and it wouldn't pull the 21 so told the wife







that and just had to go out and get the 05 Tundra I think 4.7 V-8 4 wheel drive.......... love it and not even concerned about the gas milage or lack there of lol...........

anyway thanks gang and yes I will post alot.......................... Howie


----------

